# Cumbria



## piperutdfan (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, is there ever any meets or drives through cumbria and the lakes


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

piperutdfan said:


> Hi, is there ever any meets or drives through cumbria and the lakes


You missed one just a few months ago arranged by me. We went to Buttermere which was a great day out and run. There is nothing planned as far as I know.


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

I would be up for a lakes meet guys. Anyone else?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

From Newcastle...Haydon Bridge, Alston, Penrith and on to the Lakes proper  Sounds good to me.

Joe


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'd possibly up for this


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might be interested at least the stray sheep would be otherwise engaged :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

What sort of mileage are we looking at here? Newcastle to Haydon Bridge, Alston and Penrith is about 66 miles. If you add a round trip back to Newcastle taking in some interesting roads it's about 203 miles, roughly 3 hours... OR... we could double back to Alston from Penrith and stop off at Langley Castle for a meal, relax, natter.









Joe


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

Lets set the date guys and get those driving gloves on [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ricco said:


> Lets set the date guys and get those driving gloves on [smiley=sunny.gif]


Do you think we should postpone this till the weather improves a little. The bright days we are having is good for driving but there are a lot of ice patches on the moor at the moment. I don't mind but others might.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Double Post, sorry.


----------



## Ricco (Dec 16, 2007)

Think it may be wise to leave it a few weeks Joe.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Things have settled down now, as far as my life is concerned, I still have the TT and was thinking about sorting out a weekender for when the weather picks up. we've had some pretty severe frosts over the past week or so and we're expecting alot of rain. I could certainly sort a route out for people who want to cruise, but I'd really like to organise a weekend. Any thoughts?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Me and Judy [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Just let us know when and where...and we'll be there. Prefer technical roads and long enough drive to satisfy my addiction...no not the weed 8)

Joe


----------



## Xaltec (May 12, 2008)

Did this meet/cruise ever happen?

Is there gunna be another soon? June/July time? Hopefully I'll have my TT by then and would be well up for joining!

Have only been in Cumbria for a little over two weeks and already seen some GREAT roads just driving around Penrith, Keswick and surrounding areas in my 206! Can't wait to have a blast in the TT!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Xaltec said:


> Did this meet/cruise ever happen?
> 
> Is there gunna be another soon? June/July time? Hopefully I'll have my TT by then and would be well up for joining!
> 
> Have only been in Cumbria for a little over two weeks and already seen some GREAT roads just driving around Penrith, Keswick and surrounding areas in my 206! Can't wait to have a blast in the TT!


This particular one didn't happen as it was too early in the year. The area mentioned in my post is a great place for a drive along with some adjacent territory. All that needs doing is for the 'dots' to be joined up :wink: First thing is to agree to a starting point and date, the rest will be obvious 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

According to Metcheck:

17 May to 31 May: This period is known as the fore-monsoon, traditionally dry and warm with high pressure over the UK and continent. 88% confidence 

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

,,,, thinking ,,,,


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ,,,, thinking ,,,,


Me too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ,,,, thinking ,,,,
> ...


I'm not,its my day off :wink:


----------



## Xaltec (May 12, 2008)

>tuts<
To soon for me, have put off getting TT for a month or so now...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No date has been decided upon yet? So keep planning


----------

